# Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box absturz



## Der Schpammer (29. August 2009)

Abend Leutz
Heute war ich im Mediamarkt und da lag noch ein Burnout Paradise im regal, für 20 Euro, da konnte ich halt nicht wiederstehen und habs mitgenommen... was aber momentan ein fehler war.
Das Problem:
Immer wenn ich Bunout starte, erscheint der Ladebildschirm, was soweit auch gut ist. Wenige sekunden danach stürzt das Spiel ab und Vista zeigt eine Fehlermeldung an, das Burnout Paradise nicht mehr funktioniert und das ist weniger schön....

Ich habe alles aktuallisiert, als admin und im kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet. Direct X neu drauf, alles vergebens. Auch das patch ist zwecklos.

Mein System

Windows Vista 32 bit
AMD Phenom X4 2,2 GHZ
ATI Radeon HD 4870
asus M2N68-LA

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Und wenn jetzt jemand kommt: "Imm sammelthread wurde das besprochen" dann sage ich nur... ich schaue doch nicht durch 600 Posts! Das ist ja unzumutbar für einen User^^
Und mit Googlen habe ich auch nix gefunden

Nachtrag:
Wollte heute die Windows leistungsbewertung machen, und da kam dann eine Fehlermeldung:

"Die Bewertung kann nicht abgeschlossen werden.

Die Bewertung oder ein anderer Vorgang konnte nicht erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden. Dies ist auf einen Fehler zurückzuführen, der vom Betriebssystem, Treiber oder einer anderen Komponente gebeldet wird."

Kann es damit etwas zu tun haben? Auch wenn ich den Leistungsindex über die Konsole aufrufe, erscheint kurz ein fenster und verschwindet sofort wieder.


----------

